# Ditra Heat



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> The first quoted post above is the same one I quoted when I asked if you charged the customer. My bad, I assumed (very wrong of me to do so) you had a customer on "the last job". Was "the last job" on your home?
> 
> Let me clear up the first sentence of your last paragraph----I'm certain (not pretty sure) YOU know there is a cost to the customer no matter what you use.
> 
> Tom


What difference would it make if I charged them? The job is complete. I installed the mats and was looking for a possible solution to using a more suitable product.

I guess I am really just asking a question on product and not really in the mood or have the patience for comments or lectures on my motivation. I seriously just want to talk product and methods here.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope you don't think I was lecturing. Was not my intent. 

Do you plan on tiling over the alternate substrate?

At just over $2.00 a square foot installed for the (empty, no cable) Ditra heat mat, I'm not sure you'll find anything cheeper per square foot considering material and labor. 

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> I hope you don't think I was lecturing. Was not my intent.
> 
> Do you plan on tiling over the alternate substrate?
> 
> ...


I don't think you were now, just wanted to explain why I was so short.

Yes, I plan on tiling over it. I am getting Ditra 150 for $1.33 a s.f. I was hoping that maybe there was something out there that was less expensive. It was just a thought.


----------

